# Yamaha RX-V681/781 A760/860



## Ponteley (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello,
Troubleshooting……
PS2-184 error.
Trying to figure out "AE" and "VE", "7A" meaning(see pic)??

Thank you much……


----------

